# hj 144m custom spinner



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

precursor to 1506 slingshot 
very good condition 
12'6"......2-5oz 
$225 shipped p/p 
$200 pick up/local meet up 
both prices firm


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

not much interest so closing tonight


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

re-opening


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

What is the sweet spot on this rod??


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

To me it likes 3-5 with plugs/lures.......so 4oz would probably be its sweet spot .........when using with bait I like 4oz and small bait


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

